
John P Barlow is unwell, help? - jayadevan
http://www.johnperrybarlow-wellnesstrust.com/
======
honestanonabe
Whether you give or don't give - ask yourself how you can help create a
society where this sort of charity is unnecessary. John is privileged with
semi celebrity - think of all those in his position who are anonymous.

~~~
trav4225
Society has basically two choices: charity, or have the state confiscate by
force. I prefer charity. ;-)

~~~
noir_lord
You would as you probably aren't dependent on charity.

~~~
trav4225
One reason people aren't charitable anymore is because the government has
muscled itself into that role.

It also doesn't help matters when it shuts down people's soup kitchens for
bureaucratic "violations", threatening them with prosecution, and makes laws
banning "public food sharing".

~~~
noir_lord
Yep, because 19th century London/New York was a paradise for the poor.

It's all pretty good in the slums of Delhi right now I guess.

I'd have more respect for the "We shouldn't collect taxes some of which help
poor people" if people objecting just straight out said "I don't want to help
poor people".

Part of living in a society is that it _is_ a society, I grew up in the UK, my
parents paid taxes, those taxes went towards an orderly society, good
policing, reasonable education provision, health care provision and a social
safety net for personal disasters (injured, ill, someone dying etc).

Relying solely on peoples charity would be terrible, people are fickle, look
at the ALS challenge, it raised a lot of money (a good thing) but I bet they
don't raise anywhere near as much the following year.

How do you plan any kind of useful service from year to year when you have no
idea what your budget will be.

Also if you want good services and don't want to pay more tax lean on your
politicians to support policies that tighten the tax code for medium/large
orgaisations (basically if they can afford to hire a full time tax accountant
they should be watched more closely).

~~~
trav4225
I respect your position. Thank you for taking the time to elaborate.

------
appleflaxen
From the second page:

    
    
      Your donations go directly into the John Perry Barlow 
      Wellness Trust and will be applied to the following 
      expenses:
    
      - Concierge physicians – the complexity of his condition
        demands a level of attentiveness that traditional primary 
        care doctors are unable to provide
        
      - <...>
        
      - ... & dedicated medical advocacy in the hospital – with 
        extremely compromised mobility and unpredictable shifts 
        in health status, it is vital that he has the consistent 
        support of skilled caregivers

------
bradneuberg
Just gave. John has given so much to all of us, good to give a bit back to
him.

------
AnbeSivam
More information:

[https://www.listbox.com/member/archive/247/2016/10/sort/time...](https://www.listbox.com/member/archive/247/2016/10/sort/time_rev/page/1/entry/1:34/20161011141743:FEE1CE0E-8FDE-11E6-A093-F9A0F3FF4E57/)

[http://boingboing.net/2016/10/11/to-do-in-san-francisco-a-
co...](http://boingboing.net/2016/10/11/to-do-in-san-francisco-a-conc.html)

